
Ask HN: Issue bounties for GitHub projects? - vortico
One of the largest motivations for users to donate to open-source projects is for their funds to be used directly for features that benefit them. Is there a service that allows users to &quot;pledge&quot; an amount of money for particular GitHub issues that are cashed out upon marking them solved?
======
eindiran
There is a project I have contributed to that uses Open Collective for that:
[https://opencollective.com](https://opencollective.com)

You can see how the bounties are labeled here:
[https://github.com/evhub/coconut/issues](https://github.com/evhub/coconut/issues)

When you complete the PR for the issue, you then fill out a form with Open
Collective and they transfer you the money.

~~~
vortico
Thanks, looks pretty relevant to what I'm looking for. I'll take a look.

